# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  30 cal TTSX 150 grain to swap for 130 ttsx or tsx or 150 Accubonds.

## Danny

Opened but new.
PM. 
In Rotorua. 
Courier no problem.

----------


## Danny

Bumpage.

----------


## Danny

Or swap for some 7mm Accubonds.

----------


## Danny

> Or swap for some 7mm Accubonds.


??

----------


## PerazziSC3

how much to buy them?

----------


## Danny

?? Just make us an offer mate and I'll post Monday. 
What would you use them in for interest sake?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Im thinking they might be suitable for my wsm, should be able to get them going quick enough to work.

----------


## Danny

Yep I agree. WSM is cranking and will open up big time out wide and close. I am using 130's in .308 and won't go bigger in TTSX. 

Do you have any 7mm lying about? If not offer and buy these.

----------

